

Google+ Activity on WebGL Rendered Globe = Beautiful - rkalla
http://www.gplusglobe.com/

======
mnutt
Another three.js globe project, pulling from the site's Google Analytics:

<http://superfad.com/missioncontrol/>

~~~
rkalla
Ok that is _stunning_ but as far as the functionality it seems totally
lacking... like they could do so much more with such a beautiful platform.

------
yellowbkpk
This is based off of the dat.globe, a project from Google's Data Vis people:
<http://code.google.com/p/webgl-globe/>

------
drKarl
Interestingly, Paris is where G+ is more used!

~~~
jonknee
It's just a map of people who have added themselves, it has little if nothing
to do with the actual distribution of G+ users. The project was created by
three people in Paris which explains why it's the leader.

~~~
melling
Looks like there are only a few thousand people. If HN'ers add themselves,
we'll probably skew it. In fact, it might become of a HN Globe.

------
lorewarden
I find these visualizations pretty cool, and I forked the original WebGL globe
demo to support real time activity. Check it out at
<https://github.com/zsolt/globestats> . It uses node.js + socket.io for the
sample server.

------
ethank
This is beautiful. We did similar stuff using a Flash globe a long while ago.
I know that a firm I worked with did this for Bob Dylan's site as well.

If animated, it'd make a good lobby visualization somewhere.

------
icarus_drowning
Well, this completely crashed my MacBook Pro. Although to be fair, I think it
has to do with the fairly unreliable graphics card/drivers than anything else.

~~~
artursapek
Runs beautifully on mine. How old is yours?

~~~
icarus_drowning
Late 2008. Soon to be replaced, and a bit behind on the OS too.

I've had no end of problems with the graphics card and graphics card drivers
on this model-- both times I've brought it in to be serviced the Apple techs
have simply nodded and had the machine sent in for a new logic board without
even testing. I guess NVida produced a terrible batch of GPU's that Apple used
on these models.

------
zobzu
this is actually like <https://mozillademos.org/demos/globetweeter/demo.html>

which has been released a few month ago

~~~
ashamedlion
That's not quite as polished and visually stunning, though.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
maybe it doesn't look as visually impressive, but actually in that twitter
globe all the country borders are vector mapped.. whereas the google+ one is
just a bitmap map of the world. Either way I'm liking that there are more of
these WebGL 3D apps popping up.

------
ricw
Nice. By the looks of it Paris is by far the city with the most g+ users..

------
bad_user
Cool - worked great in Firefox 8 Beta on my Ubuntu laptop.

------
libria
It would be interesting to also see activity per capita.

------
edswangren
Wouldn't load on my MacBook Pro under in Chrome.

~~~
5hoom
Just out of curiosity, what kind of video card is your MacBook running
(integrated or discrete)?

~~~
edswangren
No integrated graphics, NVidia 9400M / NVidia 9600M GT

